
It's Never Late to Learn Coding - octobereleven
I wrote this piece on how I taught myself to code and launched a complete product, 18-months later. I could have done it faster if I didn&#x27;t have to work for clients. I mostly had to learn to code, it wasn&#x27;t a choice so I could tell everyone how I did it on my own. I couldn&#x27;t hire any employees. I was cornered with lack of finances from investing all my savings on a previous product which outpaced itself with expenses faster than it could grow.<p>I hope it inspires you to learn coding and make a product of your own. Starting could be hard, but once you get a hang of it, you&#x27;ll run faster.
======
octobereleven
Here's the link: [https://medium.com/@val.sopi/how-i-taught-myself-how-to-
code...](https://medium.com/@val.sopi/how-i-taught-myself-how-to-code-build-a-
full-fledged-product-from-scratch-and-how-you-can-too-e1a47b8a3d9e)

------
nimonian
How is Claritask doing today? Is it making enough money to support you? I'd
love to have a lifestyle business and I have ideas but I'm afraid to commit
the time.

~~~
octobereleven
Hey nimonian / sorry just noticed your comment some 11 days later...

Claritask just launched to the public, some 25 days ago. I'm already passed
first payments, but yet to make it to the point I want it to be ($5K/month)
while running solo.

It hasn't been easy to get here. Fear is real.

So far, Claritask it's proving itself very 'sticky' with new clients who are
trying it / these signals are super helpful to keep me motivated in these
early days.

With all the frameworks out there (Laravel/vue) you can put together something
quite quickly, if you have at least 2hrs per night to commit.

